# The new V mini series



## Rodders (May 28, 2009)

Just watched the trailer for the V remake on ABC. Looks like it could make interesting viewing. 

It looks like they've moved away from the parallel to the rise of the Nazis to a more religious aspect (ala BSG). Anyone else seen this? Like the look of it?


----------



## chopper (May 28, 2009)

Noooo! Sacrilege!

(unless they, too, unhinge their jaws and eat cuddly hamsters....)


----------



## Rodders (May 29, 2009)

I sure do hope so. That scene was *ahem* jaw dropping.


----------



## Omphalos (May 29, 2009)

I was upset to hear that the visitors are still after water.  After passing moons full of the stuff.  Guess  they like our clear mountain springs.


----------



## Dave (Jul 4, 2009)

Omphalos said:


> I was upset to hear that the visitors are still after water.  After passing moons full of the stuff.  Guess  they like our clear mountain springs.


Well, maybe they actually prefer our salty brine?


----------



## Scifi fan (Jul 12, 2009)

That, "coming here for water" never made sense.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 12, 2009)

Never the less, it was a really good series in it's day that got evertone talking. (Certainly in the playground anyway.) 

I'm looking forward to this a lot.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this, the trailer was very interesting. But read that it already confronting problems and haven't begin yet. So I hope it isn't get cancel, I hate to begin seeing a series and getting it cancel after one season. That is why I tend not to check Fox series except 24 that is one of the fortunate ones.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm still up for it.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 5, 2009)

I have yet to see a re-make of a movie that is better than the original and I really enjoyed V.  If it does go ahead, I will start to watch it and not dismiss it out of hand. 

Slightly off topic - why have some TV guides changed the words mini series to miniseries?  I spent ages trying to work out what a miniseries was!


----------



## Omphalos (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave said:


> Well, maybe they actually prefer our salty brine?


 
Yar!  Matey!


----------



## TK-421 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks impressive and has one of the actresses from Lost as one of the leads. Premieres on November 3rd. I was also a fan of the original.

Here the website for the trailer:
ABC.com - V - Home


----------



## Dave (Oct 5, 2009)

It looks just like the original, but with less cheesiness!


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Oct 16, 2009)

Won't be the same without Michael Ironside 

Still, I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Nov 4, 2009)

About 20 minutes in, and I'm struggling not to compare it to the original.

First impressions:- 

1. It seems to be paced a little too quickly. The original series had a much more gradual build up, which helped to give it an epic feel. This all seems a little too rushed.
2. The new spaceships seem a little too CGI - though I make that same criticism about a lot of newer productions - I guess I just prefer the look of models, even against a bad bluescreen.
3. The new shuttles are butt ugly.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Nov 4, 2009)

LOVED the new show! Can't wait til next week...


----------



## WizardofOwls (Nov 4, 2009)

I LOVED the new series! Cant wait til next week...

Ooops sorry for the double post


----------



## Rodders (Nov 5, 2009)

Bah, i'll have to wait until it comes out on DVD. Really looking forward to it though.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 7, 2009)

Watched the pilot episode. After one hour, pretty much all the plot ingredients of the original *V* are already laid out. Not much room for surprises. And yes, I'll miss Michael Ironside (and Marc Singer) as leaders of the underground. Not to mention Freddy Krueger, oops, I mean Robert Englund, as the good visitor.

If the next episode doesn't contain a new element or two, I may pass on the rest. It takes more than good computer graphics to make a story. Even having *Firefly* alums Morena Baccarin and Alan Tudyk in it isn't enough by itself. And I'm pretty sure that Tudyk is slated for an early exit anyway.


----------



## Contrary Mary (Nov 7, 2009)

One of the fan sites I visited noted that they will show a four episode story arc and the show more episodes in January.

I agree that the first episode was a little rushed; however, it was decent enough that I will be on hand on Tuesday to see Episode 2.  So far, it is not QUIE as good as the orignal "V"--but in three more episodes they put in something new and interesting.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to admit to never seeing the original V, but I thought the pilot was actually pretty good.

Yay! a new sci fi show for me to watch


----------



## thepaladin (Nov 8, 2009)

Back when the original was made it was "accepted wisdom" that there was very little "free water" around. We've since found it's not so rare after all.

I just hope they don't turn it into another "political diatribe like seems to have happened in every other remake lately, like The Day The Earth Stood Still for example.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not going to say it's better than the original after two episodes, BUT... what they have done so far has been wonderful and I only hope ABC lets it get a foothold. So far it's been a hit. I can't wait for the episode three. The Vs are somewhat more creepy than the original series. You can not tell who is human and who is not. The voices are the same and they are much more hidden amongst the public. That was something that the original series did not have. I love how they have been here for a while and live among us. It will be great to see just how deeply they run in society.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Nov 27, 2009)

Alysheba said:


> I'm not going to say it's better than the original after two episodes, BUT... what they have done so far has been wonderful and I only hope ABC lets it get a foothold. So far it's been a hit. I can't wait for the episode three. The Vs are somewhat more creepy than the original series. You can not tell who is human and who is not. The voices are the same and they are much more hidden amongst the public. That was something that the original series did not have. I love how they have been here for a while and live among us. It will be great to see just how deeply they run in society.



Good points - in the original series the main characters seemed to spend half their time impersonating the Visitors, now its the other way round. Having Visitors infiltrate us before making their grand appearence is a nice twist.

Oooh, one of the dead Visitors has just done an "Invaders" style burning body act.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the new V is too different from the original to do a fair comparison. 

The original V was cheesy and that was part of its charm. Also it had Michael Ironside, Marc Singer's impossibly tight jeans and of course, Jane Badler as Diana. The whole was simply more than the sum of its parts. My 19-year old niece recently watched my V dvds and she loved the series! She wasn't even born when the original screened. LOL

The new V...I like it but I'm not enthralled, like I was by the original.

SF-geek alert: Did you notice the address of the warehouse that the two FBI agents investigated? The street number is 4400. A nod to Joel Gretsch's role in The 4400?


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Dec 22, 2009)

Now that I've finally watched the first 4 episodes I feel I can say that this show should be labeled not as a re-make, but rather 'inspired by'.

I was very young when the original V aired (I still have my V colouring pad somewhere!) but bought it on DVD shortly after I got my first DVD player.
Like a lot of sci-fi as with other TV, the original was of it's time, as the 're-imagining' (how I hate that phrase) is more thematically current. The whole post-9/11 terrorism alertness and paranoia as a barely disguised metaphor, who are the humans, who are the aliens? We don't know! And of course the old staple of the infiltration of high level business and services using sleepers in order to control the flow of information and collapse society from the inside.

That being said, I decided to view this as a completely new series, rather than compare it to the original. In itself it is a good story so far, and in the end, isn't that what counts?


----------



## Krystal (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, not dissapointed. It's awesome, looking forward to the new Season. It really hook me again. Happily I can say, I love both versions old and new.


----------

